# صناعة تدوير البلاستيك من الالف الى الياء بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة



## ابو يوسف (2 نوفمبر 2012)

> صناعه تدوير البلاستيك من الالف الى الياء بالتكنولوجيا الحديثة
> احبائي الاعضاء تكمله الى سلسله الصناعات البلاستيكيه التى انشأها اليكم اليم صناعه سوف تكون من اهم الصناعات فى زمننا هذا وهى تدوير المخلفات ولكن سوف نتكلم اليوم عن تدوير البلاستيك وسف اختص اليوم عن تدوير الزجاجات البلاستيكيه المصنعه من مادة PET
> والان هيا بنا نتكلم عن خطوات التدوير
> اولا : السلم او الحزام المتحرك (Belt conveyor )
> ...


----------



## 83moris (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## ابو يوسف (7 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرالك اخى العزيز


----------



## mushtaqad (3 ديسمبر 2012)

يسلمووو استاذنا المبدع


----------



## ابو يوسف (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرالك اخى العزيز


----------



## م.سامرحازم (30 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا كثيرا المهندس الكريم 
بس ياريت أعرف هل الحبيبات الصادرة مشابه بالقوام للحبيبات المُستخرجة حيثاًمن البترول 
من حيث القوام ,واذا أمكن صورة لمعضم المنتج النهائي
ولك الشكر


----------



## محمدنورعماد (7 أبريل 2013)

شكراً جزيلآ موضوع يستحق المتابعه 
سؤال للمختصين ماهي المواد المحفزة وتحديدآ مادة الكالسيوم بنتانيت


----------



## emarat-misr (7 أبريل 2013)

thank you


----------



## ابو يوسف (8 أبريل 2013)

شكرالك اخى العزيز


----------



## ابو يوسف (27 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## hoss hoss (29 أبريل 2013)

عاوز اعمل المشروع ده تقريبا يتكلف كام وياخد مساحه كام ومكسبه كام تقريبا


----------



## دعاء الكراون (29 أبريل 2013)

مشروع رائع بجد بالتوفيق


----------



## ابو يوسف (30 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## ahmed sameri (24 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو يوسف (8 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 يناير 2014)

​



​


----------



## saad_srs (21 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mjdarar (26 مارس 2014)

شكرا لكم على هذة المعلومات ..................

ولكن الى اهل الخبرة نحن بحاجة لمعلومات عن مادة *الكالسيوم بنتانيت calcium bentonite* المحفزة وشكرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (30 مارس 2014)

​



​
​


----------



## الهمس جهرا (5 أبريل 2014)

جهد مشكور


----------



## ابو يوسف (16 أبريل 2014)




----------



## برزان درويش (11 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس-13 (7 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير على المجهود الرائع 
سبحان الله وبحمده.........سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 يوليو 2014)

لى رأى فى موضوع اعادة التصنيع للبلاستيك عموما وسأرد على ملاحظات القراء ايضا
1- المنتجات التالفه من نفس المصنع وقبل ان تغادره - يسهل اعادة تدويرها بنسبه مع المواد الخام وطبعا لا تحتاج كل هذا المجهود - مجرد تكسير بالكساره
2- هذه الصور والفيديو - افضل اجابه على سؤال تكلفة الخط وجدواه - فالتكلفه عاليه جدا - ومع ذلك هناك مشاريع مماثله - كل خطواتها يدويه- تصلح كمشاريع فرديه وليست مؤسسيه.
3- عادة هذة المواد لا ترجع الى شكل الحبيبات الا اذا تم البثق والتخريز وتعنبر درجه ثالثه ولا يصح اضافتها ولا تصنيع منتجات غذائيه منها.ولا تصلح لتشغيلها لمن ينتج وفقا للمواصفات - بل منتجات درجه ثانيه.
4- فى مادة pet لا تستخدم فى الزجاجات مره اخرى ولكن فى مجال المنسوجات لعلى اوضحت.​


----------



## ابو يوسف (7 يوليو 2014)

رقم واحد المصنع اللى بيبع الريسايكل بتاعوا ليه هيتعب نفسوا ويفرز المنتجات هوا بيبيع وخلاص

الخطوط اليدويه لاتستطيع ان تعمل طن فى الساعه 
لو الخطوط على جوده عاليه بترجع مع الخريز درجة اولى ممتاز

اللى حضرتك بتتكلم عليه دى مصانع شعبي في مصلنع بتتكلف ملايين الدولارات مش بجنيهات اللى عندنا 
علشان كدا الجودة بتاعتنا درجة 10 مش 3

اما اتفق معاك على الزجاجات البي اي تي لاترجع زجاجات مياه ولكن زجاجات اى شئ تاني


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 يوليو 2014)

لو راجعت ماكتبته ستجدنا متفقين ولا يوجد وجهات نظر مختلفه
مصلنع بتتكلف ملايين الدولارت​​يقابلها -افضل اجابه على سؤال تكلفة الخط وجدواه - فالتكلفه عاليه جدا
​اللى حضرتك بتتكلم عليه دى مصانع شعبي -​يقابلها-ومع ذلك هناك مشاريع مماثله - كل خطواتها يدويه- تصلح كمشاريع فرديه وليست مؤسسيه.
​رقم واحد المصنع اللى بيبع الريسايكل بتاعوا ليه هيتعب نفسوا ويفرز المنتجات هوا بيبيع وخلاص-​
اقصد ريسيكل نفس المصنع يكون مضمون ونظيف ويمكن اضافته لانتاجه بنسبه - وليس بيعه
ثلاث نقاط اتفاق تسمح لى بالاختلاف فى الرابعه - الانتاج وفقا للمواصفات يستبعد تماما فكرة استخدام الريسيكل ويعتبره انتاج خارج المواصفه-
.لعلى اوضحت .​


----------



## ابو يوسف (8 يوليو 2014)

تمام وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engahmedshady (22 أغسطس 2014)

ممكن عنواين المصانع بمصر


----------



## ابو يوسف (16 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## مهند اليمانى (16 ديسمبر 2014)

فيه مشكله بتواجهنا بعد التخريز وهى ان رقم iv للمنتج بيبقى غير ثابت نتغلب على المشكلة دى ازاى .


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

صناعة من دهب


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## شركة النور الجزائر (5 فبراير 2015)

سلام عليكم أخي أبو يوسف أنا مقاول في مجال الكهرباء من الجزائر أريد مساعدتك في كيفية استخراج مادة البلاستيك من النفط لأن هذا الأمر يهمني جدا وأريد إستثمار في هذا المجال بارك الله فيك وفي انتظار ردك تقبل مني فائق الشكر والإحترام.


----------

